# Is the Oberon protective enough?



## ableman42 (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been holding out for a cover that zips up.  My thought is it would be safer against spills, sudden rainstorms, etc... As I am sure you are aware, "good luck with that" would be an appropriate response!  There seem to be only two on Amazon!

I work alot and basically am thrilled to have the ability to take the Kindle 2 with me everywhere- so whenever I have a few minutes I can pick up the KIndle and read!

Now I'm looking at Oberon covers and they look great.  Are they protective enough?

Sean


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

The Oberon's are VERY protective in my opinion, but if you are worried about stuff getting between the cover, might I suggest a Borsa Bella bag to protect it further?

www.borsabella.com

She has the naked Kindle sleeve for coverless Kindles, a side zip bag and a top zip bag and the all new, ever popular Kindle Travel bag....Kindles in Oberons fit everything but the naked Kindle sleeve...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got the M-edge Leisure jacket for outside use, camping, lakeside, boat, etc.  It is sturdy.  
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I think it really depends on how you're carrying your Kindle.  The Oberon is about as good as any other cover for accidental drops, knocks, etc.  For spills/rain/dust, no non-zip cover is going to provide a whole lot of protection.

So--if you're carrying your Kindle in a backpack/purse/briefcase, any of the book style covers should provide you with reasonable protection against whatever else you're carrying, and the bag will help protect against the rest of the environment.

If you're just carrying your Kindle as is, then you may want some sort of zippered case for additional protection--either a cover plus an additional case, or something like the Waterfield, BorsaBella, or the Patagonia case/cover combo that Amazon carries.  Most of those are going to provide fairly limited water resistance though.  I know I had my K2-Oberon-BorsaBella combo outside the other day when it rained--and I instinctively took off my jacket to put it over the K2!  LOL


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I second the idea of an Oberon/MEdge + BorsaBella "sleeve." If BB is too girly for you, check out Waterfield Designs. They have a sleeve case also. You can also check your local electronic stores for stuff designed to protect netbooks. A Kindle in an Oberon is a similar size.

Around the house you're not going to worry about stuff, it's when you're out and about you might need a little extra.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Overall yes its very protective...against drops, bangs, nicks etc....if your worried about a liquid spill then u may want a zip around.


----------



## ableman42 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks all. It looks like I'll go with the Oberon then add a case-- probably something for a netbook.  I'll wait until my oberon arrives- just to make sure it fits!

Sean


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

if you want to go cheap. I use the Lightwedge orginal case (you can get it on amazon) for about 9 bucks and it covers my kindle IN the Oberon cover.. it zips around and is microfiber as well I have three of these , they are great!!!

the writing is black on black I dont know why they show the white writing none of mine have it. its great for the K1 and the K2 with covers.. here is the link

LightWedge Soft Case, Original Size


----------



## ableman42 (Mar 20, 2009)

OK, last question... OK maybe...   

Velcro or straps?  Any difference in how strong it holds?

Sean


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm a straps kinda gal........don't cover the buttons, easy to remove the Kindle and very secure


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

ableman42 said:


> OK, last question... OK maybe...
> 
> Velcro or straps? Any difference in how strong it holds?
> 
> Sean


Are you going to put a skin on your Kindle? If you are you might not want to put velcro on it. I bought a velcro case because I like the free floating look, then couldn't bring myself to put velcro on my Kindle. It all worked out but I should have figured it out BEFORE I bought my case.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Straps here. I hate velcro. I hate sticking stuff to my devices (skins don't count... they don't leave glue behind), and the velcro adds thickness which just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## ableman42 (Mar 20, 2009)

Straps it is.  Think I'm going for the Black Bold Celtic Knot.

Sean


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

ableman42 said:


> Straps it is. Think I'm going for the Black Bold Celtic Knot.
> 
> Sean


Beautiful choice!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

ableman42 said:


> Straps it is. Think I'm going for the Black Bold Celtic Knot.
> 
> Sean


I have this cover for my K2 and absolutely LOVE it! I am sure you will, too. 
Here is a pic of mine with my BB sleeve:


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ableman42 said:


> OK, last question... OK maybe...
> 
> Velcro or straps? Any difference in how strong it holds?
> 
> Sean


A lot of people are bothered by the velcro, but I got it & I love it - love the clean, "floating" look of it & it's very secure. We took the velcro off my husband's Kindle when he decided he didn't like the Tree of Life design all that much (I'd bought it for myself but offered it to him since he was using the original Amazon cover for his K1 - I would've gotten myself another Oberon if he'd kept it!). It didn't leave any residue on his Kindle, and adhered to my Kindle just fine.

Having said that, I leave my Kindle in the cover for reading all the time - obviously if you take it out frequently to read, velcro isn't the best choice.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the Oberon Sky Dragon cover  for the Klassic Kindle with Velcro. It is very secure and looks great. I also have the original Amazoncover and two other manufacturer's covers, one with Velcro and onewith  brackets and change between them regularly. No problems switching around between all of them. Oh, I did put Velcro on the Amazon cover to make it more secure, located to match existing on the Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a K1 in velcro with an Oberon and love it.  If you're concerned about putting the velcro on the Kindle, if you have a skin on the back, you can put the velcro on the skin, that's what I did. (I don't plan on changing things out often.

It's very secure, and I like the floating look, that's my preference.  Corners are kool, too, it's definitely a personal preference.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I like the floating look myself, but I HATE the sound and feel of velcro, and I frequently remove my Kindle from its cover (typically at least once a day).  I went with corners, and on a darker skin, they're just not that big a deal visually.

Plus, I live in a house with 2 cats & 2 dogs.  Velcro collects cat hair like you would not believe.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I like the floating look myself, but I HATE the sound and feel of velcro, and I frequently remove my Kindle from its cover (typically at least once a day). I went with corners, and on a darker skin, they're just not that big a deal visually.
> 
> Plus, I live in a house with 2 cats & 2 dogs. Velcro collects cat hair like you would not believe.


LOL - I've got 2 cats & a dog - what really collects the pet hair on my Oberon is the wool felt pad! I have to roll it with a lint roller occasionally.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Meemo said:


> LOL - I've got 2 cats & a dog - what really collects the pet hair on my Oberon is the wool felt pad! I have to roll it with a lint roller occasionally.


And THAT was the secondary reason I had them leave the wool off of mine!  Nothing like any kind of black cloth for picking up cat hair....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have straps and my daughter has the velcro. I didn't like the velcro at all, but she loves it.


----------



## kjn24 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this! All I wanted right now was something inexpensive to hold my Kindle 2 in the case so it didn't pick up 'stuff' from inside my purse. This lightwedge case for $8.99 is exactly what I needed!! I hope to have an Oberon/Bella case one day, but I really needed something in the mean time. I just ordered from Amazon, and with my Prime it will be here before we leave for out of town at the end of the week!
Again - thanks so much!
Kathy



Patrizia said:


> if you want to go cheap. I use the Lightwedge orginal case (you can get it on amazon) for about 9 bucks and it covers my kindle IN the Oberon cover.. it zips around and is microfiber as well I have three of these , they are great!!!
> 
> the writing is black on black I dont know why they show the white writing none of mine have it. its great for the K1 and the K2 with covers.. here is the link
> 
> LightWedge Soft Case, Original Size


----------



## ableman42 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you all! I have my new Oberon cover (black, celtic knot), light and the lightwave cover. It's perfect!

Sean


----------

